# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa Box v1.7.3

## gsm_bouali

*   *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.7.3 
Added support for Samsung SCH-I535, Samsung GT-I5700, Samsung GT-S7350I, Samsung GT-B2710,
Samsung GT-B2710D, LG L-01E, LG SU200, Huawei U2801, Huawei U8800 Pro, ZTE V875!    Medusa Box v1.7.3 
- Added support for the following models: *Samsung SCH-I535* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-I5700* - added Device Repair (PDA part) (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Samsung GT-S7350I* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Samsung GT-B2710* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-B2710D* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG L-01E* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG SU200* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Huawei U2801* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Huawei U8800 Pro* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*ZTE V875* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to the support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   In two years, which we'll celebrate on march 17th, we've managed to grow a powerful and full-featured
multifunctional software from which you can benefit with every update and that's the just the start of it, be sure!
All of this would be impossible without support from out loyal customers. Thank you all very much!
Stay with us and you'll be rewarded with more useful features and important updates.   *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي فيصل عالمتابعة

----------

